# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कम्पुटर के सोफ़्ट्वेअर और एप्लीकेशन के लिये सूत्र !

## jaihind20

दोस्तो आपका स्वागत है हिन्दी विचार मंच मे। आपके लिये मै एक नया सूत्र शुरु करने जा रहा हुं । जिसमे आपको जिस सोफ़्ट्वेअर और एप्लीकेशन की जरूरत हो आप मुझे यहाँ उसका नाम बताये । मै प्रयास करूगा कि आपको उन सोफ़्ट्वेअर और एप्लीकेशन के लिन्क दे सकूँ । और नियामको से जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या यहा पर टोरेन्ट के लिन्क दिये जा सकते हैं कि नही। और जो इस क्षेत्र मे जानकारी रखते हों वो इस सूत्र मे सहयोग कर सकते हैं ।

----------


## kamal12

yaar dost aapka karya sarahniya hai , mujhe is baare mai jyada jankari nahi hai aap thakur jee se jankari le wo aapko bata denge , 
aur koi school managment ka koi software ho to dene ki kripa kare

----------


## sbhuppi

please mujhe samsung metro ke liye games bheje, thanks and happy new year 20111

----------


## love.15

dost mujhe  Pathology Lab ki Report ke liye Software chaiye jis me sabhi tarha ki report ban sake  sabhi test report nikal sake 

happy new year 2011 dost

----------


## nikhil9897

muche idm la register code chahiye

----------


## rajvs

dost mere fake webcam kasoftware chaye jis se me dusro ko  movies dikha sakoo

----------


## Munneraja

किसी भी सूत्र में टोरेंट लिंक देना मना है

----------


## pardesi

ji haan mujhe bhi chahiye



> yaar dost aapka karya sarahniya hai , mujhe is baare mai jyada jankari nahi hai aap thakur jee se jankari le wo aapko bata denge , 
> aur koi school managment ka koi software ho to dene ki kripa kare

----------


## sukhveer

kya aap mujhe windows partation ke bare bata sakte hai,windows ki disc ke bina ye kaise kar sakte hai.

----------


## jaihind20

> yaar dost aapka karya sarahniya hai , mujhe is baare mai jyada jankari nahi hai aap thakur jee se jankari le wo aapko bata denge , 
> aur koi school managment ka koi software ho to dene ki kripa kare


 Download School managment

----------


## sanjay jangir

प्लीज क्या आप निम्नलिखित अकाउंटिंग से सम्बन्धित सोफ़्टवेयर्स के फ़ुल वर्जन विद की/ क्रेक दे देगें क्या?
Express Accounting 
express invoice
Please help me.

----------


## rb908

भाई मुझे IDM चाहिए जो मुझे अपने नाम से rajistar कर sakun

----------


## swami ji

> भाई मुझे IDM चाहिए जो मुझे अपने नाम से rajistar कर sakun


मित्र वओ  टच गुरु के सूत्र पर हे ,,,,

----------


## ddmt1206

कृपया यदि सम्भव हो सके तो हिन्दी ओ सी आर देने की कृपाकरें.महती कृपा होगी. dindayalmani@gmail.com

----------


## ddmt1206

इसका विवरण हिन्दी विकि पर संस्कृत ओ सी आर के नाम से लिंक है

----------


## rohanpatil

Mujhe mere computer class ke students ka database karna hai. aap ke pass koi software hai? database ke liye

----------


## s_modi20

भाई साहेब मुझे ulead photo explore 6.0 को विंडो 7 मे चलाना है कृपया कोई तरकीब बताने की कृपा करे , धन्यवाद

----------


## arman_10388

bhai aapne jo idm ki link di hai uska serial no fake bata raha hai plz muje uska full version dene ki kripa kare

----------


## raj143

parition magic software download kariye usse partition ho jata hai wo c: drive i mean windows drive ka bhi partition kar deta hai.........................

----------


## arman_10388

ai ye aap ne muje bataya hai kya

----------


## samsharma

bhai kya aap mujhe UPC(Universal Password  Hacker) Software de sakhte h plsssssssssssss

----------


## devesh12

ms office application  chahiye krapya iska link den

----------


## devesh12

ms office chahiye krpayan den

----------


## imboss

विन्डोज़ ७ केलिए यु.एस.बी. ड्राइव हिडन कोपिअर मिलेगा ?

----------


## rajagro

school management ka software dene ka kasht kare

----------


## manojkumar822

सर मुझे डाटा रिकवरी सोफ्टवेर चाहिए फूल वर्जन फ्री पिलिज सर हेल्प मी

----------


## nivoash

इनको दे दीजिये सर डाटा रिकवरी सोफ्टवेयर हेल्प हिम

----------


## Aashish Aggarwal

मुझे पोर्टबल पाराशर लाइट की जरूअत है.

----------


## Aashish Aggarwal

श्रीमान मुझे पराशर लाइट पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेयर चाहिए,करपया मदद करे.घन्यवाद

----------


## Shree Ji

पराशर portable भी आता है क्या वैसे फुल वर्जन का लिंक है मंच पर खोज लिजिये शायद काम करता हो

----------


## Dessi Jaat

नमस्कार मित्रो, मैं इस साईट पे नया हूँ. क्या कोई मित्र मुझे Simmtronics H61V1 मदरबोर्ड के ड्राईवर दे सकता है...? आपका बहुत धन्यवाद होगा.
मेरा मेल आई डी है somvir439@gmail.com

----------


## vickky681

रेड अस्त्रों सोफ्टवेयर चाहिए

----------

